# طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*​ 
*طقس القداس*​ 


مقدمة عامة عن الطقوس ​ 

1. كلمة طقس = كلمة معربة عن الكلمة اليونانية taxic و معناها نظام و ترتيب​

2. و يراد بهذه الكلمة في الكنيسة نظام الخدمة و ترتيبها أي ما يتلى فيها من صلوات كلامية أو حركات خشوعية ورمزية ، و يدخل في ذلك شكل الكنيسة و أدواتها و رتب الكهنة و ملابسهم. ​ 
3. بمعنى آخر الطقوس هي قوالب مصبوب فيها معاني روحية و عقيدية.​ 
4. يقول الإنجيل "فإلهنا ليس اله تشويش بل اله سلام" (1كو14: 33) ​ 
5. و يقول أيضا :ليكن كل شئ بلياقة و بحسب ترتيب" )1كو 14: 40( ​ 
*قدم الطقوس*​ 
+ نوح بعد جفاف المياه و نزوله من الفلك بنى مذبحاً للرب )تك 8 : 20 ، 21( ​ 
+ أبونا إبراهيم الذي تعود أن يبني مذبحاً للرب و يدعو باسم الرب (تك 12 : 7،8)(13: 18) ​ 
+ كذلك أبونا يعقوب (تك 33: 30) (تك 35: 6)​ 
+ أيام موسى إهتم الله جداً بتنظيم طقس العبادة حتى انه أفرد له جزء كبير من سفر الخروج و سفر اللاويين بأكمله​ 
+ و قد كرس الله سبط بأكمله لخدمة الخيمة كما كرس هارون و بنيه كهنةً.​ 
و كان الله يعاقب كل من يتعدى على هذا الطقس مثال: ​ 
6. قصة ناداب و أبيهو (لا 10) ← تقديم نار غريبة ← احترقا بالنار​ 
7. عزيا الملك (2اى26 : 16) ← التعدي على عمل الكهنة ← عوقب بالبرص​ 
8. عُزَّا الذي حاول مسك تابوت العهد أيام داود (1اى13: 9) ← عوقب بالموت​ 
*إحترام الرب يسوع للطقوس*​ 
9. خضوعه لشريعة الختان ← ( لو 2 : 22 )​ 
10. خضوعه لشريعة افتداء الابن البكر ← (لو 2: 22-24(​ 
11. احترام الأعياد ← (يو2: 13) (يو11: 55،56(​ 
12. قصة شفاء الأبرص ← (مت ( 5:4 ​ 
13. قصة شفاء العشرة برص ← (لو17: 14(​ 
14. و عندما أراد تأسيس سر العشاء الرباني صنع أولا الفصح اليهودي و أكله مع تلاميذه حسب الطقس المعتاد و بعد ذلك أسس سر الشكر.​ 
*التقليد و الطقوس و الكتاب المقدس*​ 
15. يشهد الإنجيل أن الرب يسوع كان يظهر لتلاميذه خلال فترة الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة يكلمهم عن ترتيب الكثير من الأمور كما يقول سفر الأعمال " الذين أراهم نفسه حياً ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألم و هو يظهر أربعين يوماً يتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله" (أع 1 : 3)​ 
16. يقول بولس الرسول لجماعة المؤمنين "لأني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضا"(1كو11: 2 )​ 
17. و يطمئن المؤمنين على الطقوس و التقليد "و أما الأمور الباقية فعندما أجئ أرتبها"(1كو11: 34(​ 
18. و يوصي تلميذه تيموثاوس بوجوب تسليم الطقوس و العقائد قائلاً "و ما سمعته مني بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناساً أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضا" (2تى2: 2(​ 
19. كما ينصح تلميذه تيطس أسقف كريت قائلاً "من اجل ذلك تركتك في كريت لكي تكمل ترتيب الأمور الناقصة و تقيم في كل كنيسة قسوساً كما أوصيتك" (تى1: 5(​ 
كلمة أخيرة​ 
20. كل مؤسسة أو هيئة لها نظام و تقاليد و الكنيسة بصفتها مؤسسة إلهية لها نظام و تقاليد​ 
21. لو تُركت الكنيسة بدون طقوس ثابتة و صلوات نموذجية مرتبة ، و نادت بأن يصلي الإنسان في الاجتماعات الدينية كما يشاء دون التقيد بنظام ثابت، لأصبحت الكنيسة مجموعة متغيرات و زال عنها عنصر الثبات و لم يعد بها نماذج للصلاة تناسب حاجات الإنسان في كل عصر و في كل زمان.​ 
22. أما نحن فلأن كنيستنا تقليدية، و صلوات القداس فيها صلوات منتقاة من الكتاب المقدس ففيها تعبير كامل عن حاجات النفس البشرية في كل عصر و في كل زمان و ليس حاجة هذا المصلي أو ذاك.​ 
23. و أخيراً ……… قال الأنبا غريغوريوس "لا تنس أن استقرار الصلوات يعطي نفس المصلي راحة و استقراراً كما أنه يستطيع أن يحفظها عن ظهر قلب و يهذ فيها دائماً" ​ 


*طقس رفع البخور*​ 
ما يسبق القداس​ 
1. عشية : قائمة على 3 وحدات (مزامير← تسبحة عشية ← رفع بخور عشية(​ 
2. تسبحة نصف الليل​ 
3. باكر : قائم على 3 وحدات (مزامير باكر ← تسبحة باكر ← رفع بخور باكر(​ 
*ملاحظات*​ 
24. يمكن إقامة رفع الخور بدون قداس​ 
25. لا يصلح إقامة قداس بدون رفع بخور باكر على الأقل​ 

26. يعتبر رفع البخور تمهيد او مقدمة للقداس لأنه مجموعة صلوات و ابتهالات و تشكرات لطلب بركة الرب في هذه الخدمة
.​ 

*البخور*

27. حركة البخور دائماً لأعلى لذلك فهو يرمز دائماً لصعود صلواتنا أمام الله ​ 
28. أمر الله به موسى (خر 30: 34-37) و أمره بإقامة مذبح البخور (خر 30: 1(​ 
29. جاء في سفر الرؤيا أن الملائكة يقدمون بخوراً لله :​ 
"و جاء ملاك آخر ووقف عند المذبح و معه مبخرة من ذهب و أعطى بخورا كثيراً لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين"(رؤ8: 3)​ 
*رفع بخور عشية و باكر* ​ 
30. يفتح الكاهن ستر المذبح و هو يقول "ارحمنا يا الله الأب ضابط الكل" "ثم يصلي أبانا الذي……"​ 
31. ينحني أمام الكهنة الحاضرين و الشعب و هو يقول أخطأت سامحوني (مز 11: 92) ثم ينظر ناحية الشرق و يبدأ في صلاة باكر و هي الصلاة التي تبدأ بها كل صلوات الكنيسة ​ 
32. بعد الانتهاء من صلاة الشكر يبدأ الشمامسة بترتيل أرباع الناقوس و يدخل الكاهن إلى الهيكل من الناحية اليمنى برجله اليمنى لأنه داخل إلى قدس الأقداس (و عندما يخرج، يخرج بظهره من الناحية اليسرى برجله اليسرى)​ 
33. يسجد الكاهن أمام المذبح و يقدم له الشماس المجمرة فيضع فيها خمسة أيادي بخور و هذه الأيادي الخمس ترمز إلى رجال العهد القديم الذين قدموا للرب تقدمات مقبولة فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا و هم:​ 
1. هابيل ← (تك4:4)​ 
2. نوح← (تك8: 20،21)​ 
3. ملشيصادق ← (تك14: 18)​ 
4. هرون ← (لا 9)​ 
5. زكريا الكاهن أبو يوحنا المعمدان ← (لو1: 8-22) ​ 
34. ثم يبدا الكاهن بالتبخير على المذبح بأن يهز المجمرة هزات متوالية فوق المذبح و هو يقول صلاة تسمى سر بخور عشية أو سر بخور باكر و تسمى سر لأنها تقال سراً لا جهراً.​ 
*طريقة التبخير على المذبح و تلاوة الأواشي*​ 
يبخر الكاهن بالشورية فوق المذبح مرة ناحية يمين كرسي الكأس و مرة ناحية شِمال كرسي الكأس ثم مرة ثالثة أمام كرسي الكأس ثم يعمل حركة نصف دائرية بالشورية فوق المذبح من الشِمال إلى اليمين ← و هذه الطريقة ترمز إلى تقديم البخور لله المثلث الأقانيم الواحد في الجوهر.​ 
و تبدأ الدورة كالآتي :-​ 
*الشرق*​ 
6- أما شعبك​ 
4- بيوت صلاة​ 
2-أوشية الأباء​









*المذبح*​ 
1- اوشية السلامة​

3- اوشية الجتماعات​ 
5 قم أيها الرب الإله ​ 
7- بالنعمة و الرأفات​ 
*الغرب*​

1. 1- يقف الكاهن ووجهه للشرق و يصلي مقدمة اوشية السلامة "أذكر يا رب سلام كنيستك الواحد الوحيدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية"​ 
- يقف الشماس مقابله من الناحية الشرقية رافعاً الصليب و البشارة قائلاً "صلوا من أجل سلامة الواحدة الوحيدة المقدسة الجامعة ​ 
الرسولية كنيسة الله الأرثوذكسية".​ 
*ملحوظة *:​ 
+ البشارة هي عبارة عن غلاف من الفضة يحتوي على البشائر الأربعة ، و كلمة إنجيل = بشارة مفرحة​ 
+ رفع الشماس للصليب و البشارة و الطواف بهما يشير إلى انتشار البشارة بقوة المسيح المصلوب لكل العالم.​ 
أ- ثم ينتقل الكاهن إلى جنوب المذبح و هو يصلي و هو سائر و يبخر ناحية المذبح قائلاً "هذه الكائنة من أقصاء المسكونة إلى إقصائها"​ 
2- و يقف الكاهن غرب المذبح ووجهه للشرق و يصلي قائلاً "أذكر يا رب بطريركنا المكرم الباب الأنبا ………"​ 
- ويقف الشماس مقابله من الناحية الشرقية و يصلي قائلاً "صلوا من أجل رئيس كهنتنا البابا المكرم الأنبا…… و سائر أساقفتنا الأرثوذكسيين"​ 
ب- ينتقل الكاهن إلى شَمال المذبح و يبخر و هو سائر ناحية المذبح و يصلي قائلاً "حفظاً احفظه لنا سنين كثير و أزمنة سالمة"​ 
3- ينتقل إلى غرب المذبح و يبخر شرقاً قائلاً "أذكر يا رب اجتماعاتنا باركها"​ 
- و يقف الشماس مقابله و يقول "صلوا من أجل هذه الكنيسة المقدسة و اجتماعاتنا"​ 
ج- ينتقل الكاهن إلى جنوب المذبح و يبخر ناحية المذبح و هو سائر قائلاً "اجعلها أن تكون بغير مانع و لا عائق لنعقدها كإرادتك المقدسة الطوباوية" ​ 
4- ينتقل الكاهن إلى شرق المذبح و يبخر ناحية الغرب قائلاً "بيوت صلاة، بيوت طهارة بيوت بركة أنعم لنا بها يا رب و لعبيدك الآتين من بعدنا إلى الأبد"​ 


​​ملحوظات​ 
+ إذا كانت بيوتنا بيوت صلاة نصلي فيها صلواتنا الفردية و العائلية و إذا كانت بيوت طهارة مسيحية لا ترتكب بداخلها أنواع النجاسات تصبح بالتالي بيوت بركة يباركها الرب بحضوره فيها و سكناه في وسطها"​ 
+ يكمل الشماس بقية الدورة صامتاً​ 
5- ينتقل الكاهن إلى غرب المذبح و يبخر شرقاً قائلاً "قم أيها الرب الاله و ليتفرق جميع اعدائك و ليتبدد من قدام وجهك كل مبغضي اسمك القدوس"​ 
6- ينتقل الكاهن إلى شرق المذبح و يبخر غرباً قائلاً "وأما شعبك فليكن بالبركة ألوف ألوف و ربوات ربوات يصنعون إرادتك المقدسة"​ 
7- ينتقل الكاهن إلى غرب المذبح و يبخر شرقاً قائلاً "بالنعمة و الرأفات و و محبة البشر………………"​ 
يقبل الكاهن المذبح و يخرج من الهيكل بظهره و برجله اليسرى​ 
و بعد خروجه يقوم بعمل الدورة الآتية و هو واقف في مكانه :​ 
1) يعطي البخور أمام الهيكل 3 مرات و هو يقول :​ 
أ)نسجد لك أيها المسيح إلهنا مع أبيك الصالح و الروح القدس لأنك أتيت و خلصتنا ​ 
ب) و أما فبكثرة رحمتك أدخل بيتك و أسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس بمخافتك (مز5: 7)​ 
ج) أمام الملائكة أرتل لك و أسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس​ 
2)ثم يبخر ناحية الشمال لأيقونة السيدة العذراء و هو يقول "نعطيك السلام مع غبريال الملاك السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة"​ 
3) يبخر ناحية الغرب و هو يقول "السلام لمصاف الملائكة و سادتي الأباء الرسل و صفوف الشهداء و جميع القديسين "​ 
و هنا يرى الكاهن الشعب في الكنيسة صفوفاً فتتمثل له أورشليم السمائية حيث صفوف الملائكة و القديسين​ 
4)يبخر ناحية الجنوب لأيقونة يوحنا المعدان التي تكون دائماً في الناحية الجنوبية بعد أيقونة السيد المسيح قٌائلاً "السلام ليوحنا بن زكريا السلام للكاهن بن العلي"​ 
5) ثم يبخر شرقاً أمام الهيكل ليختم الدورة كما بدأها باسم الرب قائلاً "فلنسجد لمخلصنا محب البشر الصالح لأنه تراءف علينا و خلصنا"​ 
و يقف بعد ذلك صامتاً حتى ينتهي الشعب من ترتيل أرباع الناقوس ​ 




*الأواشي*​ 
جمع كلمة أوشية و معناها صلاة، و توجد أربع أواشي كبيرة :​ 
1) *أوشية الراقدين:*​ 
+ و هي تقال في كل العشيات وفي رفع بخور باكر يوم السبت ← حيث أن الكنيسة تريد أن تذكر المؤمنين وقت غروب الشمس ​ 
أن هذه الحياة ستغرب يوماً. وأم في باكر يوم السبت فلكي نتذكر ان المسيح كان راقداً في القبر يوم السبت.​ 
+ وهي طلبة تُقال من أجل الراقدين حيث تطلب الكنيسة من الله أن يغفر لهم خطاياهم التي تابوا عنها ولم يجدوا الوقت ​ 
للإعتراف بها.​ 
2) *أوشية المرضى*​ 
+ و تصلى في رفع بخور باكر كل أيام الأسبوع ما عدا يوم السبت حيث تقال بدلاً منها أوشية الراقدين.​ 
+ و هي طلبة عميقة جداً تطلب فيها الكنيسة من أجل شفاء المرضى من الأمراض الجسدية و الروحية.​ 
3) *أوشية المسافرين* ​ 
+ و تُصلى كل أيام الأسبوع ما عدا يوم الأحد حيث تعتبر الكنيسة انه لا يوجد أحد مسافر في هذا اليوم.​ 
+ وتُصلى صباحاً حيث كانت العادة قديماً هي السفر صباحاً.​ 
4) *أوشية القرابين*​ 
+ و تصلى في باكر أيام الأحاد و الأعياد السيدية وأيضاً في باكر إن كان الحمل موجوداً.​ 
+ وفيها تطلب الكنيسة من أجل الذين قدموا للرب تقدمات مادية من عشور و نذور و أدوات للكنيسة و تطلب أيضاً من أجل ​ 
الذين قدموا بالنية فقط و لكن لم تسمح إمكاناتهم بالتقديم.​ 
*دورة البخور*​

35. بعد أن ينتهي الكاهن من صلاة الأوشية المناسبة يدخل إلى الهيكل و يضع يد بخور في المجمرة و يبخر ناحية الشرق ثلاث مرات ثم يدور حول المذبح و يخرج خارج الهيكل و يبخر ناحية الأربع جهات بالطريقة التي تكلمنا عنها سلفاً. و في ذلك الوقت يبدأ الشمامسة في ترتيل الذكصولجيات (كلمة ذكصولجية مشتقة من الكلمة القبطية ذكصا و معناها تمجيد)​ 
36. ثم يبخر ناحية الإنجيل (القبطي أولاً ثم العربي) ثم ثم يعطي الخور لأجساد القديسين ثم للأب الأسقف (إن كان حاضراً) ثم لإخوته الكهنة​ 
ثم ينزل الكاهن بعد ذلك ليبخر في صحن الكنيسة بالترتيب الآتي:-​ 
+ يتجه الكاهن ناحية الشمال و هو يعطي البخور لصور القديسين قائلاً (السلام للشهيد مارجرجس، السلام للشهيد مارمينا و هكذا) و لا يجوز إعطاء البخور الا للصور المدشنة بالميرون.​ 
حتى يصل للهيكل الشمالي و فيقف و يعطي بخوراً له قائلاً السلام لهيكل الله الآب​ 
+ يتجه بعد ذلك غرباً من الممر الشمالي و هو يعطي البركة للشعب قائلاً بركة رفع بخور عشية او بركة رفع بخور باكر و يجب على المصلين في ذلك الوقت ان يصلوا قائلين مثلاً "إغفر لي يا رب خطاياي التي أعرفها والتي لا أعرفها" أو " إرحمني يا الله أنا الخاطئ"​ 
+ يدور الكاهن و يتجه شرقاً من الممر الأوسط و هو مستمر في إعطاء البركة ثم حتى يصل أمام الكراسي فيتجه جنوباً حتى يصل للهيكل الجنوبي ​ 
(إن كان موجوداً) فيفعل كما سبق.​ 
+ ثم يتجه الكاهن غرباً من الممر الجنوبي حتى يصل إلى آخر الكنيسة فيدور من خلف الكراسي و يتجه شمالاً ثم يدخل في الممر الأوسط مرة اخرى و يتجه شرقاً. ​ 
+ و قبل ان يصل الكاهن لمكان صورة الصلبوت (حيث توضع وقت البصخة غالباً في الثلث الأمامي من الكنيسة) يبدأ في صلاة ما يعرف بالخمسة أرباع الخشوعية حيث يصلي أولها و هو سائر قائلاً:​ 
1. "يسوع المسيح أمساً و اليوم إلى الأبد هو هو باقنوم واحد نسجد له و نمجده"​ 
2. يقف مكان صورة الصلبوت و يبخر ناحية الشرق قائلاً "هذا الذي أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة على الصليب عن خلاص جنسنا"​ 
3. ثم يبخر ناحية الشمال قائلاً "فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة"​ 
4. يبخر ناحية الغرب و هو ناظر الباب الغربي الرئيسي للكنيسة و الذي يرمز للفردوس و هو يقول"فتح باب الفردوس ورد أدم إلى رئاسته مرة أخرى"​ 
5. ثم يبخر ناحية الجنوب قائلاً "من قبل صليبه و قيامته المقدسة رد أدم مرة أخرى إلى الفردوس"​ 
+ ثم يستكمل الكاهن مسيرته حتى الهيكل و يدخل و يضع يد بخور في المجمرة و يبخر فوق المذبح وهو يقول سر اعتراف الشعب(سر الرجعة) ​ 
ويقول فيه "يا الله الذي قبل اليه اعتراف اللص على الصليب المكرم، إقبل إليك إعتراف شعبك و إغفر لهم جميع خطاياهم من أجل إسمك ​ 
القدوس الذي دعي علينا كرحمتك يا رب و لا كخطايانا"​ 
+ ثم يدو حول المذبح و يخرج خارج الهيكل و يبخر في الأربع جهات كما سبق و شرحنا ثم يعطي البخور للإنجيل و لكبير الكهنة ثم يضع ​ 
المجمرة مكانها و يقف يمين الهيكل و ينتظر حتى ينتهي الشمامسة من ترتيل الذكصولجيات".​ 
*تاملات*​ 
37. نلاحظ أن الكاهن يدور في الكنيسة يجمع اعترافات الشعب ثم يذهب للمكان الذي يرمز لصلب المسيح و كأنه يذكرنا بالسيد المسيح الذي جاء و صلب و حمل هذه الخطايا عوضاً عنا. ثم يدخل إلى المذبح ليطلب المغفرة من الله الأب داخل الهيكل بصفته ممثل عن الشعب أمام الله.​ 
*لحن إفنوتي ناي نان*​ 
+ بعد الإنتهاء من الذكصولجيات يمسك الكاهن الصليب و معه 3 شمعات علامة أن الذي صلب على الصليب هو نور العالم و يقف ووجهه مواجه ​ 
للشرق باسطاً يديه ، اليمنى و فيها الصليب و الشمعات واليسرى مبسوطة علامة التذلل و الخشوع و يقول بدون رشم "اللهم إرحمنا قرر لنا رحمتك"​ 
+ ثم يرشم شرقاً قائلاً "تراءف علينا"……………… و يجاوب الشعب قائلاً أمين​ 
+ ثم يرشم شمالاً قائلاً "إسمعنا" ……………… و يجاوب الشعب قائلاً أمين ​ 
+ ثم يرشم غرباً قائلاً "باركنا" ……………… و يحني الناس رؤوسهم علامة قبول البركة​ 
+ و يدور و يرشم جنوباً قائلاً "أعنا"​ 
+ ثم يستكمل بقية الطلبة شرقاً بدو رشومات قائلاً "إرفع غضبك عنا تعهدنا بخلاصك و إغفر لنا خطايانا"……… و يجاوب الشعب قائلاً أمين ​ 
كيرياليسون كيرياليسون كيرياليسون.​ 
*أوشية الإنجيل*​ 
يبدأ الكاهن بعد ذلك في صلاة أوشية الإنجيل ثم يصلى الإنجيل و سنتكلم عنه فيما بعد مع إنجيل القداس.​ 
*الأواشي الصغار*​ 
يصلي الكاهن بعد ذلك الأواشي الصغار وهي:- السلامة ، الآباء، الموضع،الأهوية و الإجتماعات و هو يبخر أمام الهيكل ………. ويمكن أن تصلى هذه الأواشي سراً.​ 
*التحاليل والتسريح*​ 
+ بعد ذلك تصلى أبانا الذي و يحني الناس رؤوسهم و يبدأ الكاهن في صلاة التحاليل الثلاثة إثنان منها سراً داخل الهيكل ووجهه للشرق و الثالث جهراً ووجهه للغرب مواجهاً الشعب. وهذا هو التحليل الذي يقرأه الكاهن على رأس المعترف بعد الإعتراف. ثم تختم الصلاة و يصرف الشعب.​ 
*ارتداء ملابس الخدمة*​ 
يرشم الكاهن ملابس الخدمة لنفسه و للشمامسة ثم يرتديها و هو يقول المزمور 29 "أعظمك يا رب لأنك احتضنتني" و المزمور 92 "الرب قد ملك ولبس الجلال"​ 
*الملابس الكهنوتية*​ 
1) التونية: كلمة أصلها يوناني و معناها (امش بترتيب) و هي تشير إلى ثوب المسيح الذي أُلقيت عليه قرعة وقت الصلب.​ 
- و هي دائماً بيضاء واللون الأبيض يشير للنقاوة، كما أنه يشير إلى الملائكة الذين ظهروا كرجال لابسين لباسٍ أبيض (لو24: 4)​ 
- و فتحة التونية دائماً من فوق عند الأكتاف و ليس من الوسط لئلا تكون كثوب قيافا رئيس الكهنة الذي شق ثيابه وقت محاكمة المسيح.​ 
- و يشترك في لبس التونية كل خدام المذبح. و هي واحدة بالنسبة للكاهن و الشماس و الاختلاف الوحيد هو أن تونية الشماس يرسم ​ 
عليها صليب واحد من الأمام، أما تونية الكاهن فلها صليبان من الأمام و الخلف ووجود الصليب من الأمام لكي يذكر الكاهن بالبكاء ​ 
الدائم على خطاياه ، والصليب الخلفي لكي يذكره بالبكاء على خطايا غيره التي يحملها على ظهره بصفته ممثل عن الشعب أمام الله.​ 
2) البدرشيل: وهي كلمة يونانية معناها "ما يعلق على العنق" وهو خاص بالشمامسة و يلبسه كبارهم على الجهة اليسرى تحت الإبط الأيمن و ​ 
طرفاه متدليان الواحد من الأمام و الآخر من الخلف على شبه جناحين. وصغارهم يلبسونه على شكل صليب من خلف(دلالة على ​ 
حملهم صليب المسيح الذي تكرسوا لخدمته) و من الأمام على شكل حزام (دلالة على ضبط النفس والتهيؤ للخدمة).​ 
3) الصدرة: وهي شبيهة بالصدرة التي كان يلبسها هرون قديماً بأمر من الله (خر28) و له فتحة في أعلاه و يلبس حول العنق و يتدلى فقط من ​ 
الأمام للقدمين . و هو خاص بالكهنة و رؤسائهم فقط (بدلاً من البدرشيل) و يلبسونه إشارة إلى حمل نير المسيح الواجب أن يحملوه ​ 
(مت11: 30) وصدرة رئيس الكهنة يُرسم عليها صور الإثني عشر تلميذاً كما كان يُنقش على صدرة رئيس الكهنة في العهد القديم ​ 
أسماء الأسباط الإثني عشر. وذلك تذكاراً للتلاميذ وإشارة إلى بناء الكنيسة على أساسهم.​ 
4. المنطقة: عبارة عن حزام من الحرير أو الفضة أو الذهب يلبسها رئيس الكهنة ليشد بها وسطه وقت الخدمة وكان يلبسها الحبر الأعظم عند ​ 
تقديم الذبيحة في العهد القديم (خر 28:40) و قد رأى يوحنا الرب متمنطقاً بمنطقة من ذهب على حقويه ← وهذه تشير إلى تيقظ ​ 
الرعاة الدائم و إستعدادهم للخدمة و تأديتها بنشاط "لتكن أحقاؤكم ممنطقة"(لو12: 35)​ 
5) الطيلسانة: وتشبه العمامة التي كان يلبسها رئيس الكهنة قديماً وقت الخدمة و تشير إلى خوذة الخلاص التي تكلم عنها بولس الرسول(1تس5: 8)​ 
6) الأكمام: و هي خاصة بالكهنة ورؤسائهم وقد جُعلت لتخلص يد الكاهن لئلا تضايقه أكمام ملابسه وقت الخدمة ← وتشير إلى الوثاق الذي قيد به ​ 
2. السيد المسيح و سيق إلى بيلاطس.​ 
7) البِلين: وهو خاص برئيس الكهنة ويلبس على شكل صليب من الأمام و الخلف ويذكر حامله بالصليب الذي حمله يسوع وهو مساق للصلب. ​ 
8) البرنس: هو رداء مدور واسع مفتوح من الأمام بلا أكمام وهو من ضمن ملابس الخدمة التي أمر بها هرون← وهو يشير إلى عناية الله التي ​ 
تحيط به و تستره من كل جهة ويذكر لابسه بالرداء القرمزي الذي ألبسه هيرودس للسيد المسيح.​ 
9) التاج: وهو خاص برئيس الكهنة ← ويلبسه على مثال الأربعة والعشرين قسيساً الذين رآهم يوحنا جالسين على أربعة وعشرين عرشاً ​ 
حول عرش الله وعلى رؤوسهم أكاليل من ذهب(رؤ4:4). و يُلبس وقت الخدمة فقط إشارة إلى إكليل الشوك الذي وُضع على رأس ​ 
المسيح. وهو في نفس الوقت يدل على سلطان رئاسة الكهنوت المعطى له من الله و الذي به صار وكيلاً للمسيح ونائباً عنه.​ 
+ تنقش عليه صورة المسيح المصلوب← وهي تذكر من يلبسه انه خاضع للمسيح وتحت طاعته.​ 
+ يخلعه رئيس الكهنة وقت قراءة الإنجيل خضوعا وإجلالاً للرب واحتراماً لكلمته.​ 
​*ملحوظة: ارتداء الملابس الكهنوتية الفاخرة يشير إلى مجد الشخص المخدوم. وأي ملك له قصر، وفي هذا القصر الكثير من الخدام وكل منهم يرتدي ملابس فاخرة تليق بصاحب هذا القصر و ليس لطلب كرامة زمنية أو مجد أو تبجيل من الناس*​​ 
*يتبــــــــــــــع ...*​​


----------



## mnga (1 أكتوبر 2006)

هى دى طقوس كنيستنا الارثوذوكسية الغالية .
برافو عليك يا اخ طارق ربنا يباركك و يثبتنا كلنا فى ايماننا الارثوذوكسى الصحيح.


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

mnga قال:


> هى دى طقوس كنيستنا الارثوذوكسية الغالية .
> برافو عليك يا اخ طارق ربنا يباركك و يثبتنا كلنا فى ايماننا الارثوذوكسى الصحيح.


 
*+*

*فعلا الكنيسة غنية بالطقوس والالحان المفرحه اللى بتساعد على النمو الروحى *
*ربنا يباركك اخى mnga*

*صلواتك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*فرش المذبح*

بعد ارتداء ملابس الخدمة يبدأ الأب الكاهن في فرش المذبح وإعداد الصينية و الكأس ووضعها في أماكنها وهو يصلي صلاة سرية تسمى صلاة الاستعداد.

+ وفرش المذبح يشير إلى إعداد علية صهيون التي أكل فيها السيد المسيح الفصح وأسس فيها سر التناول ولا يصح نزع المفارش عن المذبح قبل انتهاء المناولة لأنه لا يمكن أن يستقبل إنسان ملكاً عظيماً وقبل أن يرحل الملك يبدأ في رفع المفروشات الثمينة و الملك مازال موجوداً.

*صلاة المزامير*

- و تصلي الكنيسة صلاة المزامير قبل تقديم الحمل لأن فيها نبوات عن تجسد السيد المسيح ومجيئه لخلاص العالم.

- وطقس صلاة المزامير هو كالآتي :

+ في أيام السبوت و الآحاد و الأعياد السيدية الكبرى (كالميلاد و القيامة……الخ)و الصغرى (كالختان و عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل…إلخ) 

تصلى صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة ويجب أن يخرج القداس قبل الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً.

+ في أيام الأصوام و أيام الأربعاء و الجمعة تصلى صلوات الساعة الثالثة والسادسة و التاسعة.

*بعض الإستثناءت*

1. في أيام الصوم الكبير (عدا السبوت والآحاد) حيث يخرج القداس متأخرا تصلى صلوات الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والغروب و النوم. 

2. في أعياد الميلاد و الغطاس و القيامة لا تصلى المزامير على الإطلاق وهي القداسات الوحيدة المسموح بإقامتها ليلاً.

الطريقة

38. يقوم الكاهن الخديم (وهو الكاهن الذي يقوم برفع الحمل وقت القداس)بقيادة الصلاة حتى ولو كان هناك من هو أكبر منه. أما في وجود الأب الأسقف فهو الذي يقوم بقيادة الصلاة حتى ولو كان لن يخدم القداس.

39. توزع مزامير كل ساعة (حسب اليوم) على الشعب عدا ثلاثة مزامير في كل ساعة وهي التي يصليها الأب الكاهن وهي المزمور الأول و الأخير من كل ساعة بالإضافة إلى:

+ في الساعة الثالثة: مزمور "فاض قلبي بكلامٍ صالح"

+ في الساعة السادسة: مزمور "رضيت يا رب عن أرضك"

+ في صلاة الساعة التاسعة : مزمور "قال الرب لربي"

+ في الساعة الحادية عشر (الغروب): مزمور "إعترفوا للرب"

+ في الساعة الثانية عشر (النوم): مزمور "أعترف لك يا رب"

40. ثم يقوم أحد الشمامسة بقراءة الإنجيل و بعد الإنتهاء من القراءة يسجد أمام الهيكل ثم يقبل الصليب ويد الكاهن 

41. ثم يقول الكاهن "ليكمل قول الله بسلام و المجد لله دائماً" ← و معناها لتكمل أقوال الله التي سمعناها الآن عملياً في حياتنا نصدقها ونحفظها وننفذها.

42. ثم يقول الكاهن "نسجد لك أيها المسيح مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس لأنك (……) وخلصتنا "

+ في أيام الآحاد من أول أحد القيامة و حتى الأحد الرابع من شهر هاتور يقال "قمت"

+ في أيام الأسبوع (في الأيام السنوية) يقال "أتيت"

+ في الخماسين المقدسة (آحاد + أيام الأسبوع) يقال "قمت"

+ شهر كيهك (آحاد + أيام الأسبوع) يقال "أتيت" لأن في نهايته نحتفل بعيد الميلاد فلا يصح أن نقول "قمت"

+ في شهري طوبة و أمشير (التاليين لكيهك) واللذان يسبقان عيد البشارة (ويأتي في 29 برمهات وهو الشهر التالي لأمشير) يقال "أتيت" 

(آحاد + أيام أسبوع) لأن هذان الشهران في الكنيسة القبطية يرمزان للناموس الأنبياء الذين سبقوا البشارة بميلاد السيد المسيح.

+ شهر برمهات يقال "أتيت" لأن فيه نحتفل بعيد البشارة.

+ من برمون الميلاد (29 كيهك أو 7 يناير) وحتى عيد الختان (7 طوبة أو 14 يناير) يقال "ولدت".

+ و من برمون الغطاس (10 طوبة) وحتى (12 طوبة) يقال "إعتمدت"

43. بعد ذلك تصلى قطع كل ساعة ويصلى قانون الإيمان بعد الانتهاء من صلوات السواعي.

غسل الأيدي

يقوم الكاهن بعد ذلك بغسل يديه ثلاث مرات وهو يقول: 

+ في المرة الأولى :"تنضح عليَّ بزوفاك فأطهر تغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج" (مز 50: 7)

+ في المرة الثانية:"تسمعني سروراً وفرحاً فتبتهج عظامي المتواضعة" (مز50: 8)

+في المرة الثالثة:"أغسل يديَّ بالنقاوة وأطوف بمذبحك يا رب لكي أسمع صوت تسبيحك" (مز25: 6-7)

و هذه الغسلات ليس لنظافة الأيدي إنما لتذكر الكاهن بالنقاوة الداخلية والطهارة من الخطية وذلك لأن اليدين يشيران دائماً إلى عمل الإنسان.



*تقديم الحمل*

مقدمة

*القربانة
*
1. هي عبارة عن خبزة مستديرة كقرص الشمس و ترمز إلى شمس البر الرب يسوع المسيح كما أنها في إستدارتها لا يوجد لها بداية ولا نهاية كما أن الله ليست له بداية ولا نهاية.

2. والختم الأوسط عبارة عن دائرة كتب على حافتها باليونانية "قدوس الله، قدوس القوي، قدوس الحي الذي لا يموت" 

3. و في مركز الدائرة يوجد صليب كبير محاط باثني عشر صليباً ← و يرمز للسيد المسيح و الاثني عشر رسولاً و هذا الصليب الكبير يسمى باليونانيةdecpotikon وتعرب إسباديكون ومعناها "السيدي".

4. وتضاف للقربانة خمسة ثقوب ثلاثة عن يمين الاسباديقون و إثنين عن يساره ← و تشير إلى ثقوب المسامير في جسد السيد المسيح إلى جانب طعنة الحربة و إكليل الشوك

5. و يُصنع عجين القربان من دقيق القمح الأبيض رمز النقاء و الطهارة ويضاف إلى العجين خميرة والتي ترمز للخطية التي حملها السيد المسيح في جسده. كما أن الخميرة تموت بدخولها النار كذلك ماتت الخطية في جسد السيد المسيح.

6. لا يضاف ملح إلى عجين القربان لأن الملح يضاف للطعام لإصلاح طعمه ولحفظه من الفساد و لكن جسد السيد المسيح غير قابل للفساد كما إنه لا يحتاج أن يُصلح بملح.

7. وقد جرت العادة على قراءة ال150 مزموراً وقت صناعة القربان لأنها تحوي الكثير من النبوات عن تجسد السيد المسيح.

8. وعدد القرابين المقدمة في كل قداس يكون دائماً بالفرد كأن يكون 3،5،7 و لهذه الأرقام رموز خاصة :

+ رقم *3* يشير للثالوث القدوس واختيار واحدة منها أثناء القداس يشير إلى تجسد السيد المسيح أقنوم الابن ليصير حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.

+ رقم* خمسة* يشير إلى ذبائح العهد القديم والتي كانت من خمسة أنواع، الغنم والبقر والمعز والحمام واليمام.

+ رقم *7* يشير إلى الذبائح السابقة مضافاً إليها العصفوران الخاصان بتطهير الأبرص.

وبالطبع جميع ذبائح العهد القديم كانت تشير إلى ذبيحة العهد الجديد والتي قُدمت على الصليب.

*الخمر*

44. و يصنع العنصر الثاني لذبيحة القداس من عصير كرمة العنب دون غيره لأن السيد المسيح استعمله عندما صنع هذا السر "وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا. وأقول لكم أني من الآن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديداً في ملكوت أبي" (مت26: 27-29) ولا يضاف له أي شئ إلا الماء وقت القداس.



*طريقة تقديم الحمل*

45. يبدأ الشعب في ترتيل كيرياليسون 41 مرة ← و هذا الرقم يرمز لألام السيد المسيح (39 جلدة مضافاً إليها إكليل الشوك وطعنة الحربة)

46. يأخذ الأب الكاهن الصليب بيده اليمنى و يقف على باب الهيكل ناظراً للغرب ويُقدم له الحمل والخمر و يجب أن يقدمه أكبر الموجودين رتبةً إكراماً للحمل.

47. يمسك الكاهن قارورة الخمر بيده اليسرى ويضعها على أول قربانة من ناحيته ويبدأ يرشم ذاته بعلامة الصليب ثم يرشم على الخبز والخمر بثلاثة رشومات كالآتي:

+ مبارك الله الآب ضابط الكل آمين

+مبارك إبنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا آمين

+ مبارك الروح القدس المعزي آمين

48. ثم يرشم الخبز بقارورة الخمر وهو يقول مجداً وإكراماً، إكراماً ومجداً للثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آمين.

49. بعد ذلك يشم الكاهن الخمر ليتأكد من جودته وعدم تخمره ويشرك معه الكاهن الشريك والشماس وإذا كان جيداً يجب على كل من الكاهن الشريك و الشماس أن يقولا "جيد و كريم".

*اختيار الحمل*

يبدأ الكاهن بعد ذلك في اختيار أفضل قربانه من القرابين المقدمة إليه و طريقتها كالآتي:-

50. يضع يديه على الطبق متقاطعتين على مثال الصليب على أن تكون اليد اليمنى فوق اليسرى (مثال ما فعل يعقوب عندما بارك ابني يوسف (تك48: 8)) وهو يقول "ليختار الله له حملاً بلا عيب".

51. ثم يرفع الكاهن يديه وكل منهما ممسكة بقربانة يبدأ بفحصهما لاختيار أحسنها فإن كانت الأحسن في اليد اليمنى، يضع القربانة التي في اليد اليسرى في الطبق ويمسك بأخرى ويقارن وهكذا……… أما إذا كانت القربانة الأفضل هي التي في اليد اليسرى ينقلها لليد اليمنى وينقل التي في اليد اليمنى لليسرى مراعياً أن تكون القربانة الأفضل من فوق وقت عملية النقل. ويستمر هكذا حتى يختار أفضل قربانة من الطبق. 

ملحوظة: يقوم الكاهن بتقييم القربانة من حيث سلامة الإسباديكون (الصليب الأوسط) وعدد الثقوب و صحتها وعدم وجود أي شئ عالق 

فيها وذلك على مثال خروف الفصح الذي كان يُختار صحيحاً بلا عيب.

52. و بعد اختيار القربانة يمسحها الأب الكاهن جيداً من فوق ومن أسفل (حتى لا يعلق بها أي بواقي من الدقيق) بشرط ألا يقلبها أثناء المسح لأنها بعد إختيارها أصبح لها كرامة الذبيحة ← مثل الأمير الذي لم ينصب ملكاً بعد أو البطريرك ما بين اختياره وحفل تنصيبه.

53. ثم يحك الكاهن القربانة المختارة في كل القرابين الأخرى ← وذلك يشير إلى أن ذبائح العهد القديم أشارت إلى ذبيحة الصليب و تلامست معها و أن ذبيحة الصليب هي غرض وهدف ذبائح العهد القديم.

54. ثم يضع الكاهن القربانة على يده اليسرى مراعياً أن تكون الثلاثة ثقوب ناحية اليمين ثم يغمس إبهامه الأيمن في الخمر من فوهة القارورة و يرشم الرشومات التالية:-

+ يرشم وجه القربانة المختارة الموضوعة على يده اليسرى وهو يقول "ذبيحة مجد"

+ ثم يرشم القرابين التي في الطبق على مثال الصليب وهو يقول "ذبيحة بركة، ذبيحة إبراهيم، ذبيحة إسحق، ذبيحة يعقوب" 

+ ثم يرجع ويرشم القربانة المختارة من أسفل وهو يقول "ذبيحة ملشيصادق" ← وذلك لأن ذبيحة العهد الجديد لها إرتباط وثيق بذبيحة ملشيصادق كما أن اختصاص القربانة المختارة بالرشمين الأول والأخير لأنها ستصبح جسد السيد المسيح الذي قال عن نفسه أنه الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية (رؤ 22: 13).

- بعد ذلك ينحني الكاهن الخديم مستأذناً بالإنصراف إلى داخل الهيكل.

*تعميد الحمل*

55. بعد اختيار الحمل يدخل الكاهن للداخل و يبل أطراف أصابعه اليمنى و يمسح القربانة من فوق و من أسفل ومن جميع نواحيها ← مثال عماد السيد المسيح في نهر الأردن على يد يوحنا المعمدان.

56. ثم ينسكب الكاهن على الحمل المختار الحامل لهموم و خطايا العالم كله و يصلي صلاة عميقة تسمى "التذكارات" و يضع على الحمل كل متاعب و ضيقات و أمراض شعبه، و تكون هذه التذكارات طبعاً بالاسم، ثم يصلي عن المسيحيين عموماً و عن أقاربه بالجسد و أخيراً عن نفسه. وبعدها يصلي الثلاث أواشي الصغيرة مختصرة (السلامة، الأباء، الاجتماعات) 

*دورة الحمل*

57. يلف الكاهن بعد ذلك الحمل في نفس اللفافة التي كانت معه عند اختيار الحمل و يضع الصليب على وجه القربانة مائلاً قليلاً (على مثال المسيح وهو حامل الصليب على كتفه وهو في طريقه إلى الجلجثة) ثم يرفع الحمل على رأسه بكل وقار ويقف على باب الهيكل وهو يقول "مجداً و إكراماً، إكراماً ومجداً ……" و في ذلك الوقت يسجد الشعب كله إكراماً و توقيراً للحمل.

58. ثم يدور الكاهن حول المذبح دورة واحدة و في أثناءها يقول الشماس "صلوا من أجل هذه القرابين………" 

*ملاحــــــظات*

+ لف الحمل في لفائف يشير إلى السيد المسيح الذي كان مقمطاً في اللفائف عندما جاء به أبواه للهيكل.

+ رفع الكاهن للحمل على رأسه والطواف به حول المذبح يشير لما فعله سمعان الشيخ الذي رفع المسيح بكل وقار وطاف به في الهيكل.

59. يرد الشعب المرد المناسب (الليلويا فاي بيبي …… أو جي فميفئي …… أو إى إي إخون)

60. وبعد الانتهاء من الدورة يقف الكاهن على شمال المذبح و يفك اللفافة من على القربانة ويضعها على راحة يده اليسرى ويقرب إليها قارورة الخمر التي بيد الشماس، ثم يصلي الثلاثة رشومات جهراً وباللحن على الخبز والخمر فقط. وبعدها يقول الشماس "واحد هو الآب القدوس، واحد هو ………" و يرد الشعب قائلين "ذكساباتري……………" 

61. ثم يضع الكاهن القربانة في الصينية تحت النجم على أن تكون الثلاثة ثقوب ناحية اليمين. و يكشف الكأس حتى تظهر فوهته كلها.

62. بعد ذلك يأخذ الأب الكاهن القارورة من الشماس وبعد انتهاء الشعب من المرد يصلي الكاهن "اشليل" ويرشم الشعب بالقارورة المملوءة خمراً وهو يقول "السلام لجميعكم" ثم يبدأ في صلاة الشكر وهو يصب الخمر في الكأس.

63. ثم يصب الشماس من الإبريق قليلاً من الماء في القارورة (لا تقل عن العشر ولا تزيد عن الثلث ولا تزيد كمية الماء عن ذلك لئلا يفقد الخمر منظره) ويرج الكاهن الماء جيداً في القارورة ثم يصبه في الكأس ويعطي القارورة للشماس مقلوبة بعد ذلك لتصوم حتى اليوم التالي ←خلط الخمر بالماء يعتبر تذكيراً للمؤمنين لما جرى على الصليب عندما طعنوا السيد المسيح فجرى من جنبه دم وماء وذلك يشير إلى أنه حي بلاهوته ولكنه مات بناسوته حيث أن الدم يتجمد في عروق الإنسان عندما يموت ولكن إذا طعن في قلبه تجري منه مادة صفراء تسمى "البلازما".

+ عندما يصب الأب الكاهن الخمر والماء في الكأس يصبها على هيئة صليب وذلك لتذكيرنا بالصليب الذي أصبح موضع إفتخارنا.

*تغطية المذبح*

64. وبعد صلاة الشكر يصلي الكاهن صلاة سرية تسمى "أوشية التقدمة" ثم يغطي الصينية والكأس باللفائف ← وذلك يشير إلى تكفين جسد المسيح عندما أنزلوه من على الصليب.

65. ثم يمسك الكاهن طرف الأبروسفارين (كلمة يونانية معناه "ستر الغطاء" وهو عبارة عن ملاءة كبيرة) ويمسك الشماس مقابله الطرف الآخر ويغطيان به المذبح وهو يشير إلى الحجر الكبير الذي دُحرج على قبر السيد المسيح. ثم يضع الكاهن لفافة فوقه على شكل مثلث (وهي تشير للختم الذي وضع على باب القبر). ثم يصلي الكاهن تحليل الابن سراً (وهو التحليل الثالث في العشية وهو نفسه التحليل الذي يصليه الكاهن على رأس المعترف)

66. ثم يقبل الأب الكاهن المذبح ويسجد أمامه ويخرج وهو وكل خدام المذبح حيث يصلي الكاهن تحليل الخدام حيث يكون الشعب وجميع الخدام ساجدون.


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*القراءات*

بعد تحليل الخدام يدخل الكاهن إلى الهيكل ليبدأ دورة بخور البولس.

*دورة البولس*

مشابهة تماماً لدورة بخور عشية أو باكر فيما عدا الصلوات السرية التي تقال قبلها وبعدها.

*ملاحـــــظات
*
+ يلاحظ في دورة البولس أن الكاهن يطوف الكنيسة كلها لأن بولس تعب في الكرازة اكثر من بقية الرسل وهو الذي قال عن نفسه "ونعمته 

المعطاة لي لم تكن باطلة بل أنا تعبت أكثر من منهم جميعهم" (1كو15: 10)

+ في دورة بخور البولس، يبخر الكاهن في الكنيسة مبتدئاً من الشمال إلى اليمين إشارة إلى كوننا بالإيمان الذي كرز به بولس نقلنا من الظلمة إلى النور. 

+ بعد انتهاء الدورة يدخل الكاهن للهيكل ليقول سر الرجعة داخل الهيكل إشارة إلى أن بولس الرسول كان يعود إلى أورشليم بعد رحلاته التبشيرية.

*الكاثوليكون*

67. كلمة يونانية معناها "جامعة" وتطلق على الرسائل السبع التي تعقب رسائل بولس الرسول وهي (يعقوب ويهوذا والاثنان لبطرس والثلاثة ليوحنا) و تسمى جامعة لأنها لم تكتب لفئة معينة كرسائل بولس الرسول إنما كتبت للأمم والشعوب.

68. لا تُعمل دورة للكاثوليكون ولا يخرج الكاهن من الهيكل إشارة إلى وعد الرب لتلاميذه أن لا يبرحوا أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب.

*الابركسيس
*
69. كلمة يونانية معناها قصة أو تاريخ أو عمل و يقرأ فيه فصل من أعمال الرسل.

70. بعد الانتهاء من قراءة البولس يبدأ الكاهن في صلوات وأسرار دورة الابركسيس وهي سر البولس الثاني وسر الكاثوليكون.

71. وبعد ذلك يبدأ الكاهن في دورة بخور الابركسيس فيدور في الهيكل ثلاث دورات ثم يخرج خارج الهيكل ويبخر في الكنيسة مبتدئاً من اليمين فيعطي البخور للهيكل القبلي ثم يرجع و يفعل نفس الشيء ناحية الشمال ثم يمر في الممر الأوسط وهو يبارك الشعب "وأما شعبك فليكن بالبركة……". وفي سيره لا يصل إلى نهاية الكنيسة من الغرب. ثم يرجع للهيكل وقبل دخوله يقول صلاة سرية تسمى سر الرجعة.

*ملاحـــــــظات
*
+ خروج الكاهن من الهيكل للتبخير في الكنيسة يرمز إلى خروج الرسل من أورشليم للكرازة والتعليم في العالم.

+ عدم طواف الكاهن في الكنيسة كلها في هذه الدورة على خلاف ما فعل في دورة البولس إشارة إلى أن الرسل جعلوا عملهم أولاً 

مقصوراً على اليهودية، وفي مدن يهوذا وحتى يتميز بولس الرسول الذي طاف في العالم مبشراً، وتعب أكثر منهم في الكرازة والسفر.

+ يطوف الكاهن من اليمين للشمال كنوع من أنواع التمايز على أن الرسل بشروا في مواضع أخرى غير التي بشر فيها بولس الرسول 

وإشارة إلى رجوع الرسل من جبل الزيتون إلى أورشليم بعد صعود الرب.

+ عدم دخول الكاهن للهيكل بعد الدورة لأن الرسل بعدما خرجوا من أورشليم للكرازة في العالم لم يعودوا إليها بل استشهدوا كل منهم في البلد الذي بشر فيه.

*السنكسار
*
72. كلمة يونانية معناها "الأخبار" و يقرأ بعد الابركسيس مباشرة وهو يحتوي على تاريخ الأباء والأنبياء والبطاركة والأساقفة والشهداء.

73. وتعتبره الكنيسة امتداداً لتاريخ الأباء الرسل لذلك يقرأ بعد الابركسيس مباشرةً. ويلاحظ أن كاتب سفر الأعمال لم يختم السفر بل تركه مفتوحاً على أساس أنه تاريخ الكنيسة وأنه سيزداد مادامت الكنيسة حية وموجودة لذلك جعلت الكنيسة رسامة البطاركة والأساقفة بعد السنكسار مباشرة على أساس أن عمل هؤلاء هو تكملة لعمل الرسل.

بعد الانتهاء من قراءة السنكسار يبدأ الشعب في ترتيل لحن أجيوس.

*الإنجيل*

74. يقف الكاهن على باب الهيكل ووجهه للشرق ويقف خلفه الشماس حاملاً الصليب والبشارة (عبارة عن كتاب يحوي الأربعة أناجيل مغلفة بالفضة أو القطيفة) ويبدأ الكاهن في صلاة أوشية الإنجيل وهي صلاة في منتهى العمق يذكر نفسه والشعب أنهم يرون ما اشتهى الكثير من الأنبياء أن يروه ولم يروا وأنهم يسمعون كلمات النعمة التي خرجت من فم السيد المسيح التي اشتهى الكثير من أبرار العهد القديم أن يسمعوها ولم يسمعوا ويطلب من أجل أن نسمع ونعمل بهذه الكلمات.

75. وبعد الجزء الأول من الأوشية يرد الشماس قائلاً "صلوا من أجل الإنجيل المقدس" والمقصود بها صلوا من أجل عمله في قلوب السامعين وانتشاره في العالم كله. وبعد ذلك يكمل الكاهن بقية الأوشية وبعدها يقوم أحد الشمامسة بترتيل المزمور قبطياً.

76. وفي أثناء ذلك يدخل الكاهن والشماس إلى الهيكل حيث يضع الكاهن يد بخور في المجمرة ثم يدور حول المذبح وهو ممسك بالبشارة والصليب وأمامه الشماس ممسكاً بهما أيضاً وماشياً بظهره ← وذلك يشير إلى انتشار الكرازة بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها وإعلاناً أن خلاصنا قد تم بالصليب.

*ملـــحوظة*: يقرأ المزمور دائماً قبل الإنجيل لأن المزامير تحتوي على الكثير من النبوات عن السيد المسيح له المجد.

77. عند انتهاء الدورة يأخذ الكاهن البشارة من الشماس ويضعها على رأسه إكراماً وخضوعاً للإنجيل. يرفع الشماس الصليب على رأسه ويقف على باب الهيكل من الناحية القبلية ووجهه ناحية الغرب وبعد انتهاء مرد المزمور يقول باللغة اليونانية ما معناه "قفوا بخوف الله لسماع الإنجيل المقدس."

78. يخرج الكاهن بعد ذلك من الهيكل بظهره وبرجله اليسرى أي يكون وجهه للشرق والبشارة على رأسه وهو يقول باليونانية ما معناه "مبارك الآتي بإسم الرب. يا رب بارك. الفصل من الإنجيل المقدس من (متى أو مرقس أو لوقا أو يوحنا)← وهذه العبارة قد قيلت للسيد للسيد المسيح عند دخوله أورشليم بموكب عظيم وبعد دخوله "كان يعلم كل يومٍ في الهيكل"(لو 19: 47) ونحن هنا نمتثل بنفس الموقف فالمسيح أتٍ إلينا ليعلمنا بواسطة كلماته المحيية وسيرته الطاهرة النقية المدونة في الإنجيل المقدس. ونحن نؤمن أن الرب وراء كل كلمة قالها ووراء كل وعد نطق به ليكمله مع الذين يؤمنون بكلامه بكل قلوبهم وهو قد قال على فم أرميا النبي "لأني ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها"(أر1: 12)

79. يتقدم الكاهن بعد ذلك لقراءة الانجيل القبطي ثم يتقدم رئيس الشمامسة أو شماس كبير يجيد القراءة لقراءة الإنجيل العربي.

80. و أثناء قراء الإنجيل يقف شماسان حول المنجلية وبيد كل منهما شمعة ينيرها على الإنجيل الذي هو سراج لأرجلنا ونور لسبيلنا.

81. وبعد الانتهاء من قراءته يقبل الكتاب خضوعاً وتوقيراً وكما تأمل أحد الأباء مرة وقال إن تقبيل الكتاب المقدس إنما هو تقبيل لأنفاس الله.

*الأواشي الكبار*

82. بعد الانتهاء من العظة يدخل الكاهن إلى الهيكل ويبدأ في صلاة الثلاث أواشي الكبار (السلامة والأباء والاجتماعات)

83. وفي نهاية الأواشي يرفع طرف الابروسفارين قليلاً ويبخر للأسرار المغطاة، وذلك إشارة للحنوط والأطياب التي ذهبت بها المريمات في فجر الأحد لوضعها على جسد الرب المدفون في القبر (لو24: 1).

*قانون الإيمان
*
84. كانت العادة قديماً بعد انتهاء الثلاث أواشي الكبار أن يخرج الموعوظون من الكنيسة، وإذ يسبب خروجهم بعض الحركة ولفت الأنظار ينادي الشماس باليونانية ما معناه "أنصتوا بحكمة الله، يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم بالحقيقة"

85. يقرأ قانون الإيمان بعد خروج الموعوظين نظراً لضعفهم وعدم معرفتهم الكاملة بالإيمان المسيحي، ويقرأ بصوت عال. وتلاوة قانون الإيمان في طقس القداس لها أهمية خاصة لأن هناك شرط ضروري يجب إتمامه قبل التقدمة غير الدموية والتناول من الأسرار الإلهية وهو إعلان إيماننا أمام الله وهذا الإيمان نعلنه بتلاوة قانون الإيمان المسيحي الأرثوذكسي نعلنه من كل قلوبنا فنكون مرضيين عنده لأنه بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاءه.

*غسل اليدين*

86. أثناء تلاوة قانون الإيمان يقوم الكاهن بغسل يديه تماما كما فعل قبل اختيار الحمل وذلك استعداداً للمس وتقسيم الجسد المقدس بأيدي طاهرة.

87. و يزيد هنا أن يقف بباب الهيكل ويتجه للغرب وينفض يديه أمام جميع الشعب، وهو في هذا ينذرهم ويحذرهم قبل التناول، ويتبرأ من ذنب من يستجرئ على التناول بدون استحقاق و لسان حاله يقول "أنا برئ من دم من يتناول من الأسرار بدون استحقاق دون علمي"

*صلاة الصلح*

88. وهذه الصلاة تعتبر أول جزء فيما يعرف باسم قداس المؤمنين.

89. وهي تشير إلى الصلح الذي تم بين السمائيين والأرضيين بدم المسيح المسفوك على الصليب.

90. *وتنقسم إلى جزأين:
*
1. الجزء الأول هو عبارة عن تأملات في خلقة الله للإنسان على غير فساد ثم سقطة الإنسان بحسد ابليس. الأمر الذي جر عليه الموت وأهواله. ولكن الله خلصنا بالظهور المحيي الذي لربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح حيث صالحنا مع الآب بدم صليبه.

2. وفي الجزء الثاني من صلاة الصلح يسأل الكاهن الله أن يملأ قلبه وقلوب شعبه من سلامه السمائي، هذا الذي تركه لنا كأثمن ميراث قائلاً "سلاماً أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب" (يو14: 27)

91. أثناء تلاوة الجزء الثاني من صلاة الصلح يكون الكاهن ممسكاً باللفافة التي كانت موضوعة على الأبروسفارين. وهذه اللفافة تشير إلى ختم القبر الذي كان المخلص مدفوناً فيه، وفي رفع هذه اللفافة معنى حل الأختام عن باب القبر.

92. ولرفع هذه اللفافة يوجد تأمل آخر فعندما يكون الكاهن ممسكاً باللفافة رافعاً إياها يقف الشماس مقابله من الناحية الأخرى رافعاً الصليب حتى نهاية صلاة الصلح حيث يضع الكاهن اللفافة فوق المذبح ويظهر الصليب للشعب. وفي ذلك إشارة إلى نقض الحاجز المتوسط الذي كان يفصل بين القدس و قدس الأقداس في الهيكل (والذي كان يشير إلى الحاجز الموجود بين السمائيين و الأرضيين) بالفداء الذي تم على الصليب وفتح باب الفردوس للمؤمنين.

93. وبعد صلاة الصلح يقول الشماس "قبلوا بعضكم بعضاً……" و يرفع الكاهن الابروسفارين بمعاونة الشماس ويرفرفه أي يحدث به هزات أثناء رفعه. وفي رفع الابروسفارين إشارة إلى دحرجة الحجر عن باب القبر. ورفرفته تشير إلى الزلزلة التي حدثت عند نزول الملاك من السماء ودحرجة الحجر عن باب القبر.

94. أما المخلص فكان قد قام بهدوء تام وخرج من القبر بينما كان الحجر مازال موضوعاً على بابه تماماً كما ولد من العذراء و بتوليتها مختومة وكما دخل إلى التلاميذ في العلية بعد قيامته والأبواب مغلَّقة.

95. وفي هذه الأثناء يقبل الشعب بعضهم بعضاً فالرجال يقبلون الرجال والسيدات يقبلن السيدات قبلة الصلح والسلام و المحبة. والقبلة في اصطلاح الكنيسة معناها مصافحة المؤمنين بعضهم بالأيدي كما جاء في رسائل بولس الرسول "سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلةٍ مقدسة" (رو16:16) و أيضاً(1كو16: 21) (2كو13: 12) (1تس5: 17)

*ملاحــــظات* 

+ في قداس خميس العهد لا تصلى صلاة الصلح، علامة أن الصلح الحقيقي لم يتم إلا بصليب السيد المسيح يوم الجمعة العظيمة.

+ وأيضاً تلغى القبلة بسبب قبلة يهوذا الإسخريوطي، وفي ذلك تعليم من الكنيسة أن لا نتشبه به في الخيانة والغدر وحب المال.

*تقديس الاسرار
*
وهو أقدس وقت في القداس لأن فيه تتم عملية تحويل الخبز والخمر إلى جسد ودم السيد المسيح.

96. يمسك الكاهن اللفافة التي كانت على الابروسفارين بيده اليسرى، والتي فوق الصينية بيده اليمنى لعمل الرشومات.

97. ثم يرشم على الشعب قائلاً "الرب مع جميعكم" وهي عبارة بركة قالها بولس الرسول في (2تس3: 16) ويجاوبه الشعب "ومع روحك" حيث تكون المشاركة بين الكاهن والشعب في الصلاة. فالكاهن يصلي لأجل الشعب ويباركهم والشعب يصلي من أجل الكاهن ويطلب البركة لروحه الأبوية.

98. ثم يرشم الخدام شرقاً عن يمينه قائلاً "ارفعوا قلوبكم" كما قال السيد المسيح "حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضاً" (مت6: 21). ويرد الشعب قائلاً "هي عند الرب". ويجب علينا عندما نقول هده العبارة أن نكون رافعين قلوبنا إلى فوق فعلاً لئلا إذا قلناها وقلوبنا وأذهاننا ليست محصورة في الصلاة نكون كاذبين على الكاهن وعلى الله نفسه. ومن الملاحظ أن هذه العبارة تُقال في أول هذا القسم من القداس حتى تكون أذهاننا وقلوبنا مستعدة لهذا السر العظيم الذي هو على وشك الحدوث.

99. ثم يرشم الكاهن ذاته وهو يقول "فلنشكر الرب" ثم يقبل الصليب ويضعه على المذبح. نشكره لأنه أهلنا للدخول إلى بيته والمثول إلى حضرته والاشتراك في خدمته ورفع قلوبنا إلى عرش نعمته. ويجاوبه الشعب قائلاً "مستحق وعادل".

100. ثم يرفع الكاهن يديه مستورتين باللفافتين على مثال السيرافيم الواقفين أمام الرب الذين يغطون أجسامهم بأجنحتهم من بهاء عظمة مجد الله

101. ثم يصلي الثلاث القطع التالية:-

1. "مستحق وعادل………" وبعدها يقول الشماس "أيها الجلوس قفوا" وذلك احتراماً لهذا السر العظيم.

2. "الذي يقف أمامه الملائكة……" وبعدها يقول الشماس "والى الشرق انظروا" وقد قررت كنيستنا الارثوذكسية بأن يكون اتجاه الصلاة ناحية الشرق دائماً لعدة أسباب نذكر منها ما جئ في (مت 24: 27) عن المجيء الثاني للسيد المسيح "لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر إلى المغارب هكذا يكون أيضاً مجيء ابن الإنسان" فكما لو كنا في نظرنا الدائم نحو الشرق وقت الصلاة نعلن اشتياقنا واستعدادنا لمجيء السيد المسيح الثاني. كما أنه تذكير دائم لنا بالسيد المسيح والذي يرمز له بـ "شمس البر"

3. "أنت هو الذي يقف حولك……" وبعدها يقول الكاهن والشعب تسبحة الشاروبيم وهذه هي التسبحة التي سمعها إشعياء النبي في (أِش6: 1-3) ويسميها القديس غريغوريوس تسبحة الغلبة والخلاص.

*ملحـــوظة
*
من الملاحظ أن الكنيسة قد رتبت أن الشمامسة يروحون بالمراوح هنا وهناك على المذبح عند النطق بهذه التسبحة للدلالة على حضور الملائكة وقت تقديم الذبيحة. إلى جانب أن هذا الترويح يطرد الهوام ويمنعها من السقوط في الكأس.

أجيوس (قدوس)agioc

102. يضع الكاهن اللفافة التي على يده اليمنى على المذبح شمالاً، وبيده اليمنى يرفع اللفافة التي فوق الكأس ويضع بدلها اللفافة التي على يده اليسرى ثم يأخذ اللفافة التي وضعها على المذبح بيده اليسرى، ثم يمسك الصليب فوق اللفافة التي بيده اليمنى، ثم يرشم ثلاث رشومات وهو يقول "أجيوس" الأول على نفسه والثاني على الخدام والثالث على الشعب.

103. وكلمة "قدوس" تختص بالله وحده أما أبرار الكنيسة فيطلق عليهم اسم قديسين وكنيستنا تعتبر كلمة "قدوس" من أقوى الصلوات لأنها تخزي الشيطان عدو القداسة وفيها نتشارك مع الملائكة في تسبيحهم لله كما جاء في (أش6: 3


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*تأملات وتفاسير*

1. كشف الصينية برفع اللفافة التي عليها عند "الرب مع جميعكم" بينما الكأس تبقى مغطاة فيه معنى ظهور السيد المسيح لمريمالمجدلية وإخفاء ذاته عنها.

2. كشف الكأس عند "أجيوس" فيه دلالة على أنهأعلن ذاته لمريم المجدلية بعد ذلك فعرفته.

3. تغطية الكأس بعد كشفها فيهمعنى إعلان يسوع المسيح لتلميذي عمواس ثم اختفائه عنهما.

4. عمل الرشوماتالأولى عند "الرب مع جميعكم" باللفافة التي كانت على الصينية ثم عمل الرشوماتالثانية باللفافة التي كانت على الكأس فيه معنى المساواة بين الجسد والدم ووجوب أخذالبركة من كليهما وتقديم الإكرام اللائق لكليهما.

5. اللفائف تمثل الأكفانالتي كانت على جسد المخلص عند دفنه وتحريكها هكذا بنظام وترتيب يشير إلى الحركةالمرتبة للأكفان عندما نزعها السيد المسيح من على جسده عند قيامته المجيدة ووجودهامرتبة في القبر بعد القيامة، كما رآها بطرس ويوحنا عندما دخلا القبر (يو20: 4-7).

6. إنزال اللفافة من على كرسي الكأس ووضع غيرها مكانها يعني أن هذاالسر وضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين (لو2: 34)

104. بعد ذلك يصلي الكاهن الثلاث قطعالتالية:

1. "قدوس قدوس قدوس بالحقيقة أيها الرب إلهنا……"

ب) "تجسدعندما يقول الكاهن تجسد وتأنس يضع يد بخور في¬وتأنس وعلمنا وسائط الخلاص………" المجمرة لتفوح رائحة البخور

الجميلة التي تذكرنا بتجسد الرب يسوع المسيح فيبطن العذراء مريم التي ترمز إليها المجمرة، أما نارها المتقدة فتشير إلى نار

اللاهوت. وعند نهاية هذه القطعة "نزل إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب" ينحنيالكاهن بخشوع واضعاً يديه على صدره مثال الصليب، ويقبل المذبح.

ج) عندما يقول الكاهن في نهايتها "يأتي¬"وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث………" ليدين الأحياء والأموات ويعطي كل واحد كحسب أعماله" يقرع الكاهن صدره بخشوع ثلاثمرات نادماً على خطاياه متذكراً دينونة ذلك اليوم الرهيب.

*صلوات التقديس*

تبخير اليدين: يشير الكاهن بيديه وعليهما اللفافتين، إلى الخبز ثمإلى الخمر وهو يقول "ووضع لنا هذا السر العظيم الذي للتقوى"ثم يضع اللفافتين علىالمذبح ويبخر يديه على المجمرة استعدادا لمسك الأسرار الطاهرة وتقديسها وتقسيمهاوتوزيعها ثم يبخر على الخبز والخمر← وهذا فيه إشارة للحنوط التي وضعها يوسف الراميونيقوديموس على جسد السيد المسيح عند دفنه.

*الرشومات*

105. ثم يرفعيديه من على المجمرة وهو يقول "لأنه فيما هو راسم أن يسلم نفسه عن حياة العالم" ويجاوبه الشعب قائلاً "نؤمن"

106. بعد ذلك يأخذ الكاهن القربانة بيده اليمنىويضعها على يده اليسرى ثم يرفع اللفافة التي كانت على الصينية ويضعها على المذبحوهو يقول "أخذ خبزاً على يديه الطاهرتين اللتين بلا عيب ولا دنس الطوباويتينالمحييتين."

ملحوظة: إبتداء من مسك الكاهن للقربانة يمسك الشمامسة الذين حولالمذبح شموعاً موقدة في أيديهم ينيرون بها على القربانة و الكأس أثناء الرشومات إلىنهاية "وذاق وأعطاها…" وإضاءة الشموع هنا تشير إلى خطورة الموقف ورهبة هذه اللحظات .

107. بعد ذلك يضع الكاهن سبابة يده اليمنى على القربانة وهي موضوعة علىراحة يده اليسرى ويرفع نظره إلى فوق ويقول "ونظر إلى فوق نحو السماء إليك يا اللهوسيد كل أحد" ثم يرشم القربانة ثلاثة رشومات وهو يقول "وشكر" "وباركه" "وقدسه" ← وذلك كما فعل يسوع في ليلة تأسيس سر الشكر "أخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر" (لو22: 19) "أخذخبزاً وبارك وكسر" (مر14: 24) وقد قدسه السيد المسيح بقدرته وبتلاوته كلمات التقديسوفي تقديسه له صيره جسده المقدس. وفي نهاية كل رشم يقول الشمامسة والشعبأمين.

108. ثم يقسم الكاهن القربانة من فوق إلى أسفل بدون فصل ثلثين وثلثاً. الثلث عن يمين الاسباديكون والثلثان عن يساره وهو

يقول "وقسمه" وبعد ذلكيفتح القربانة قليلاً وينفخ فيها نفخة الروح القدس ثم يكمل قائلاً "وأعطاه لتلاميذهالقديسين ورسله

الأطهار قائلاً " - وهنا يفرق رأس القربانة وأسفلها قليلاًدون فصل وهما الجزءان اللذان فوق وأسفل الأسباديكون، وبذلك

تصبح القربانةمقسمة إلى أربعة أقسام أي على شكل صليب - يفعل ذلك وهو يقول "خذوا كلوا منه كلكملأن هذا هو جسدي… "

109. ثم يضع القربانة في الصينية وينفض يديه داخلالصينية جيداً لئلا يكون قد التصق بهما شئ من القربانة. 

110. بعد ذلك يضعالكاهن يده على حافة الكأس ويقول "وهذه الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء مزجها من خمر وماءويرشم الكأس ثلاثة رشومات وهو يقول "وشكر" "وباركها" "وقدسها" على مثال ما فعلبالخبز. ثم يمسك فم الكأس بيده ويقول "وذاق" ثم ينفخ في الكأس مثال ما نفخ في الخبزثم يكمل قائلاً "واعطاها أيضاً لتلاميذه القديسين ورسله الأطهار قائلاً" - هنا يرفعالكاهن الكأس قليلاً ويحركها على مثال الصليب إلى الغرب أولاً ثم إلى الشرق ثم إلىالشمال ثم إلى اليمين وهو يقول "خذوا اشربوا منها كلكم لأن هذا هو دمي……"← تحريكالكأس من الغرب إلى الشرق يرمز إلى أننا كنا متغربين عن الله (لأن جهة الغرب ترمزإلى الإغتراب عن الله) و بالصليب وبالدم الذي سَفك على الصليب نَقلنا إلى الفردوسالذي كان شرقاً واقتربنا إلى الله. وتحريك الكأس من الشمال إلى اليمين ترمز إلىأننا كنا مرفوضين كالجداء التي على الشمال وبالصليب والدم المسفوك عليه نقلنا إلىيمين الله مع خرافه المحبوبة.

111. ثم يقول "لأن كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبزوتشربون من هذه الكأس……" وهو يشير إلى الخبز ثم إلى الكأس. ثم يقول الشعب لحن "أمينأمين بموتك…"

112. ثم يقول الكاهن "ففيما نحن أيضاً نصنع ذكر آلامهالمقدسة…" وفي أخرها يقول الشماس "إسجدوا لله بخوفٍ ورعدة" ويسجد الشعب كله بخشوعووقار في هذه اللحظات الرهيبة ، لحظات حلول الروح القدس ويقولون "نسبحك نباركك…" ويسجد الكاهن و يصلي سراً "أوشية حلول الروح القدس" وأثناء ذلك يقول الشماس "ننصتأمين" داعياً الشعب الساجد إلى سكوت و صمت أعمق أثناء لحظات حلول الروحالقدس.

113. يقوم الكاهن ويرشم الخبز ثلاثة رشوم بسرعة وهو يقول "وهذا الخبزيجعله جسداً مقدساً له" و في هذه اللحظة يتحول الخبز إلى جسد السيد المسيح. ثم يركعبركبتيه على المذبح ويقول سراً "ربنا و إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح.يعطى لمغفرةالخطايا وحياة أبدية لمن يتناول منه" وهذه العبارة هي جملة تفسيرية للعبارة السابقةلها أي لربنا و إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح"

114. ثم يصرخ قائلاً "وهذه الكأسأيضاً دماً كريماً للعهد الجديد الذي له" وفي هذه اللحظة يتحول الخمر إلى دم السيدالمسيح ثم يركع ويقول سراً "ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح.يعطى لمغفرة الخطايا" ثم يقول جهراً "وحياة أبدية لكل من يتناول منه" حتى ينبه الشعب لكي يقولوا المرد "يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم "

*السبع أواشي الصغار*

115. بعدإنتهاء صلوات التقديس يأخذ الكاهن اللفافتين اللتين تركهما على المذبح عند بدءالرشومات على يديه ثم يصلي قطعة "اجعلنا مستحقين يا سيدنا…"ثم يصلي السبع أواشي الصغار وهي:-

1. السلامة: طالباً من أجل سلام الكنيسة الواحدة الجامعةالرسولية وحفظها من مكايد الشيطان.

2. الآباء: طالباً من أجل الباباالبطريرك وكل الأساقفة الأرثوذكسيين لكي يعطيهم الرب قوة وحكمة ونعمة في تدبيرالكنيسة.

3. القسوس: طالباً من أجل الكهنة الذين يساعدون الأسقف في رعايةالشعب.

4. الرحمة: طالباً من الرب عن نفسه وعن شعبه لكي يرحمهم الله كعظيمرحمته.

5. الموضع: طالباً من أجل سلام وطمأنينة المدينة أو الدير الذي فيهالكنيسة.

6. المياه أو الزروع أو الأهوية: وتقال ثلاثتهم معاً في كنائس المهجر.

7. القرابين: طالباً من أجل الذين قدموا تقدمات للكنيسة لعملالقرابين المقدسة أو بصفة عامة.

*مجمع القديسين*

116. قديسو المجمعيمثلون سحابة الشهود المحيطة بنا ونحن نتلو أسماء قديسي المجمع ونتذكر سيرتهمفنتذكر الجهاد نفسه والفضيلة نفسها. ومن الملاحظ أن كل قديس من القديسين المذكورةأسمائهم في المجمع قدم ذبيحة لله بشكلٍ أو بأخر سواء ذبيحة الدم أو الترك أوالإيمان أو العطاء أو المحبة ز لذلك ففي مجمع القداس لا نذكر أسماء كل قديسيالكنيسة ولكن نذكر أسماء الرواد من القديسين والقديسين الذين جاهدوا للحفاظ علىإيمان الكنيسة المستقيم وعلى رأسهم جميعاً سيدة السمائيين القديسة مريم التي جاز فينفسها سيف وهي ترى ابنها مذبوحاً على الصليب.

*الترحيم*

ويذكر فيه الكاهن من أراد أن يذكرهم من الراقدين.

وبعد الانتهاء من الترحيم يقول الكاهن "واهدناإلى ملكوتك…" وفي نهايتها يقول الكاهن "السلام لجميعكم" بدون رشم على الشعب لأنهبعد حلول الروح القدس على الأسرار لا يجوز الرشومات على الشعب وإعطاء الظهرللذبيحة.

*مقدمة القسمة*

117. ثم يقول الكاهن مقدمة القسمة "وأيضاًفلنشكر الله…" وبعد الانتهاء منها يضع الكاهن اللفافتين اللتين على يديه على المذبح (ولا يعود يضعهما على يديه فيما بعد).

118. ثم يأخذ الجسد بيده اليمنى ويضعهعلى راحة يده اليسرى ( وهنا يضئ الشمامسة الشموع إكراماً للأسرار الإلهية)، ويضعأصبع السبابة اليمنى على الجسد على يمين الاسباديكون على المكان المكسور وهو يقول "الجسد المقدس" ويسجد الشعب وهو يقول "نسجد لجسدك المقدس" ثم يرفع إصبعه من علىالجسد ويغمس طرفه داخل الكأس ثم يرفع إصبعه قليلا من الدم ويرشم بها رشماً واحداًعلى مثال الصليب على الدم داخل الكأس وهو يقول "والدم الكريم" فيرد الشعب قائلاً "ولدمك الكريم" 

119. ثم يصعد الكاهن اصبعه من الكأس بعد نفضها داخله لئلاينقط منها شئ ويقرب الجسد الذي بيده اليسرى إلى قرب الكأس ويضع عليه إصبعه المغموسبالدم فوق الاسباديكون. ثم ينزل يديه إلى فوق الصينية ويرشم بالدم الذي بإصبعهالجسد الطاهر وذلك بأن يحرك إصبعه الذي على الاسباديكون إلى أعلى ثم ينزل إلى خلفالجسد ثم يصعد به على الوجه من فوق حتى يصل إلى الاسباديكون ثم يحركه إلى الشمالويلف به حول القربانة كما فعل أولاً حتى يصل به إلى الاسباديكون مرة أخرى← وذلكيشير إلى تخضب جسد المسيح بدمه الذي نزل أثر المسامير وإكليل الشوكوالحربة.

120. كل ذلك وهو يقول "اللذين لمسيحه الضابط الكل الرب إلهنا" فيردالشعب " يا رب ارحم" لأن الموقف يمثل صلب المسيح وسفك دمه الطاهر رحمة بالعالموحباً في خلاصه. ثم يعطي السلام للشعب قائلاً "السلام لجميعكم" ويجاوبه الشعب "ولروحك أيضاً"

*القسمة*

وهي عبارة عن تشكرات لله على عطيته التي لايعبر عنها إذ أعطانا جسده المقدس ودمه الكريم لنحيا بهما.

وفيها يقوم الكاهنبتقسيم الجسد إلى عدة أجزاء حيث يدعى كل جزء "جوهرة" وكل قطع يدعى "جرح" وتكونالقسمة كالآتي:

1. يفصل الثلث الأيمن (الذي فرقه عند الرشومات) ويضعه علىالثلثين مثال الصليب.

2. يأخذ جوهرة من أعلى الثلثين من الثلث الذي فيهالاسباديكون ويضعها في صدر الصينية شرقاً (وتسمى الرأس) ويأخذ أيضاً جوهرة من أسفلالثلث الذي فيه الاسباديكون ويضعها في الصينية غرباً (وتسمى الأطراف).

3. ثميأخذ من جانب الثلث الأيمن (وهو الموضوع فوق الثلثين)، يأخذ من يمينه جوهرة ويضعهافي الصينية يميناً ويأخذ باقي الثلث المذكور ويضعه في جانب الصينية شمالاً ويكونبذلك شكل صليب.

4. يفصل أحد الثلثين عن الآخر من فوق إلى أسفل. ويأخذ منهماالثلث الذي فيه الاسباديكون فيضعه في وسط الصينية.

5. يبتدئ بقسمة الثلثالباقي في يده (الذي هو الثلث الأيسر من القربانة) إلى أربعة أجزاء دون فصل على أنيكون في كل جزء من الأربعة أجزاء صليب، وإذا انتهى من قسمته يأخذ الجزء الذي وضعهأولاً في الصينية يساراً (وهو معظم الثلث الأيمن من القربانة) ويضع مكانه الثلثالأيسر الذي كان بيده.

6. أما الثلث الذي أخذه من الصينية فيقسمه هو أيضاًإلى ثلاثة أجزاء دون فصل على أن يكون في كل جزء صليب. وإذا انتهى من قسمته يضعه فيالصينية يميناً (بجوار لجوهرة التي وضعها يميناً في أول القسمة) فيكون الثلث الأيمنأربعة أجزاء مثل الثلث الأيسر.

7. يأخذ الثلث الأوسط الذي وضعه قبلاً في وسطالصينية ويفصل منه الاسباديكون خاصة من فوق الوجه(والوجه هو جزء من اللبابة حتى لايتكسر أثناء الرشومات التالية) ويبقى باقي الثلث الأوسط متصلاً بعضه ببعض. ثم يضعالاسباديكون مكانه وسط الثلث الأوسط ويضع الثلث في وسط الصينية كما كان.

8. يجمع الكاهن جميع الجواهر التي قسمها و يجعلها كما كانت قبل القسمة(أي أن يكون منظرالقربانة سليماً بدون تشويش) وفي هذا رمز أن هذه الجواهر هي في جسد واحد.

9. يفرك الكاهن يديه داخل الصينية حتى لا يلصق بهما شئ.

*صلوات الخضوع والتحليل*

121. بعد الانتهاء من القسمة يصلي الشعب "أبانا الذي…" وفي ذلك الوقت يقول الكاهن صلاة سرية تسمى "صلاة خضوع للآب". وفي أثناء ذلك يقول الشماس "أحنوا رؤوسكم للرب" وهذه دعوة إلى توبة جماعية قبل التقدم للتناول من الأسرارالمقدسة وهنا يجب على الشعب إحناء الرؤوس فقط كما يطلب نص نداء الشماس لأن إحناءالرأس يناسب الاعتراف بالخطايا ,أما السجود الكامل ففيه معنى العبادة والتكريم. ويرد الشعب قائلاً "أمامك يا رب" وفي هذه الأثناء يصلي الكاهن صلاة أخرى و تسمىأيضا "صلاة خضوع للآب". 

122. ثم يقول الشماس "ننصت بخوف الله" لينبه الشعبليستعد لقبول الحل من فم الكاهن. ثم يقول الكاهن "السلام لجميعكم" وهنا يعطيهمالكاهن السلام كعربون ومقدمة للفرح الذي سينالونه بتناولهم من الأسرارالمقدسة.

123. بعد ذلك يصلي الأب الكاهن صلاة التحليل وفيها يطلب الحل لنفسهولجميع الخدام والشعب ليكونوا مستحقين للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة حيث يطلب من اللهأن يقبل توبتهم وفي أخرها يقول أوشية السلامة والأباء سراً ويتبعها بأوشيةالاجتماعات جهراً ويجوابه الشماس قائلاً "خلصت حقاً. ومع روحك ننصت بخوف الله" وهنايشهد الشماس بتوبة الكاهن بعد أن رأى انسحاقه وتوبته ويصرخ مطمئناً له خلصت حقاً. وبعد ذلك يستمطر الشعب مراحم الله اللازمة لقبول توبتهم فيقولون يا رب ارحم يا ربارحم يا رب ارحم.

*رشومات ما قبل الاعتراف*

124. يرفع الكاهنالاسباديكون بيده اليمنى ويرشم به الكأس بعلامة الصليب قائلاً "القدسات للقديسين"← وهو في هذا يحذر المتقدمين للتناول بأن القدسات إنما هي للقديسين فقط. ثم يغمسه فيالدم غمساً خفيفاً ثم يرفعه مغموساً بالدم ويده اليسرى مبسوطة تحته لئلا تقع منهجوهرة أو ينقط منه شئ حتى يوصله إلى الجسد ويرشم به الجسد بعلامة الصليب ثم يصبغ بهالجروح التي عملها في الجسد أثناء القسمة وذلك بوضع الاسباديكون على كل جرح علىاستدارة الجسد الموضوع في الصينية وتسمى هذه العملية "صبغ الجروح" وكأنه يحاول فيرفق أن يلطف جراحات السيد المسيح التي تحملها لأجل خطايانا. وهو يعمل كل ذلك وهويقول "مبارك الرب يسوع المسيح إبن الله وقدوس الروح القدس أمين" ويرد الشعب قائلاً "واحد هو ألآب القدوس. واحد هو الإبن القدوس. واحد هو الروح القدس. أمين"← ووضعالجسد في الدم يعلمنا أن هذا الجسد لهذا الدم وهذا الدم لهذا الجسد. ورد الشعب هناعلى الكاهن وهو يقول القدسات للقديسين فيه إعتراف من الشعب بأنهم خطاة وغير مستحقينللقب قديسين وأما القدوس الوحيد هو الله المثلث الأقانيم.

125. وإذ يرىالكاهن خشوع الشعب وتذلله وشعوره بعدم استحقاقه لهذه الأسرار الفائقة يعطيه السلاموالطمأنينة قائلاً "السلام لجميعكم" ويجاوبه الشعب "ولروحك أيضاً"

126. وبعدذلك يعيد رشم الجسد و صبغ الجروح بالاسباديكون مرة ثانية وهو يقول "جسد مقدس ودمكريم حقيقي ليسوع المسيح ابن إلهنا أمين" ويجاوبه الشعب "أمين"

127. ويعيدرشم الجسد وصبغ الجروح بالاسباديكون مرة ثالثة وهو يقول "مقدس وكريم جسد ودم حقيقيليسوع المسيح ابن إلهنا أمين" ويجاوبه الشعب "أمين"

128. وبعد ذلك يقلبالكاهن الاسباديكون ويحمله بين أصابعه مقلوباً ويرفعه إلى الكأس ويرشم به الدم ثميضعه في الدم مقلوباً وهو يقول "جسد ودم عمانوئيل إلهنا هذا هو بالحقيقة أمين" فيجاوبه الشعب "حقاً أؤمن"

ملاحظات: رشم الجسد ثلاث مرات بالاسباديكونالمغموس بالدم ثم رفع الاسباديكون لوضعه في الكأس فيه إشارة إلى الثلاثة أيام التيمكثها يسوع في القبر وفي اليوم الثالث قام حياً. وقلب الاسباديكون ووضعه في الدممقلوباً إنما يشير إلى عملية صلب المسيح حيث أنهم عندما صلبوه أرقدوه على الصليبعلى ظهره وبدأوا في تسمير يديه ورجليه فجرت منها الدماء. تماماً كما يفعل الجزاربالخروف عند ذبحه إذ يقلبه على ظهره ويبدأ بذبحه.

*الاعتراف*

وفيه يعترف الكاهن بأن هذا الخبز وهذه الخمر هما جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي ليسوع المسيح الذيأخذه من السيدة العذراء مريم وجعله واحد مع لاهوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج و لاتغيير.

ويجاوبه الشماس كنائب عن كل الشعب مصدقاً ومؤمناً على كلام الكاهنويكون ممسكاً بصليب بيده اليمنى وشمعة بيده اليسرى وبينهما لفافة على شكل مثلث يغطيبها عينيه كالشاروبيم الذين يغطون أعينهم أمام مجد الله وأما إمساكه بالصليبوالشمعة ففيه رمز أن السيد المسيح نور العالم صلب على الصليب لأجل خلاصجنسنا.

*التناول*

يبدأ الكاهن في مناولة الشعب وفي أثناء ذلك يرتلالشعب المزمور ال 150 وهو مزمور التسبيح وبعد الانتهاء من المناولة يقوم الكاهنبغسل الأواني ثم يصرف ملاك الذبيحة ثم يقال لحن الختام وتصلى "أبانا الذي…" *و يصرف الكاهن الشعب*


*تعيشوا وتصلوا *


----------



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*الله الموضوع ده رائع جدا*
*انا قريته منه جزء امبارح والنت فصل منى وكملت قراية برده*
*بس بجد رائع اوى يا طارق *
*انا عرفت حاجات اول مرة اعرفها بجد*
*ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

ميرسى يا جومانه .. أنا كمان فضلت انى أكتبه كلمة كلمة علشان أعرف معلومات عن طقس قداس كنيستنا القبطية الارثوذكسيه الرائع .. وبصراحة قابلتنى معلومات كنت اول مره اعرفها .. 

صلواتك


----------



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*بركة كبيرة انت قدمتهالنا*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسيى على الموضوع الله يعوض تعبكم


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

برافو بجد موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## K A T Y (15 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارك تعبك موضوع حلو قوي يا طارق


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (25 فبراير 2007)

*اجمل موضوع قراءتخ فى المنتدى*

*بصراحه اجمل موضوع قراءته فى المنتدى ربنا يعوضك عليه ويعطيك الاجر السماوى له​*





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*مع تحيات اولاد الفادى*​


----------



## نشات جيد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

[Q-BIBLE]اول شكر ع الموضوع جميل  نحن انتظر المزيد    ربنا معكم  ويحفظكم   ويرعاكم​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## اميرجمال (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

كل سنه والجميع بخير وسعادة وصوم مبارك للجميع


----------



## اميرجمال (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

[/COLORصوم


----------



## فادية (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

موضوع  جميل جدا  عزيزي  طارق 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

*قد اية حلوة طقوس كنستنا  اشكرك بشدة*​


----------



## vetaa (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

عرفت حاجات كتييييييييييير
مكنتش عرفاها عن القداس

وشرح حلو جداااا
حقيقى كنيستنا فيها حاجات حلوة خالص
ويارب نعرفها علشان نحبها اكتر واكتر

تعبك واضح 
وربنا يعوضك علييييية
ويوفقك دايما فى طريقة


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*



الله حقيقى موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

ألف شكر لأخونا الحبيب طارق ، فقد تعب هو  ، وجمَّع الموضوع ، ووفر علينا تعب البحث ، ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك . 

++++ ولى تعليق على موضوع الطقوس ، أو النظام ، أنقله من هذا المنتدى المبارك ، وهو :-
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
++++ الذى حدّد النظام والشروط ، للحصول على خلاصه المجانى ، هو رب المجد نفسه ، وسلّمها لتلاميذه ، وأكملها لهم بروحه القدوس الذى أرسله لهم، ليحلّ فيهم ويرشدهم لكل الحق .

•  وهذا النظام الذى وضعه الله في كنيسته هو الذى يسمى :-" طقوس الكنيسة " ، فكلمة : " طقس " ، هى كلمة يونانية معناها: " نظام " ، إذن  فطقس الكنيسة هو نظام الكنيسة الذى وضعه الرب ، لتنظيم شروط  حصولنا على خلاصه المجانى  ، مثل الإيمان  الصحيح والمعمودية الصحيحة ، والتوبة والإعتراف الصحيح والكهنوت الصحيح  .. بل والزواج الصحيح أيضا ، لأنه بدونه ستصبح الأمور ليس كما يريدها الرب. 

• والشيطان هو عدو الخلاص ، لأن الخلاص يعنى أن نتخلص من سلطانه علينا . ولذلك فإنه  يحاول أن يهدم النظام الذى وضعه الله للحصول على الخلاص . ++  الشيطان هو عدو طقوس الكنيسة ، ولذلك فإنه يحاربها حرباً متواصلة  بلا هوادة  ، فيقبـِّـحها ويحقِّرها،  حتى يجعل كلمة طقس أو نظام ، كلمة قبيحة ومكروهة  . 
•  داعيا الناس للحياة الفوضوية : على راحتهم ، بلا نظام يحكمهم .

++  وهو يدفع البعض لسياسة: " التغيير بدون تفكير مستنير " ، لإحداث شوشرة ، تنتهى إلي هدم النظام.
● والإدعاء بأن الصلاة المنظمة ، مرفوضة ، هو إدعاء باطل ،لأن الطريقة الإرتجالية ليست هى السبب  في قبول الصلاة ، بدليل صلاة الفريسي ، الإرتجالية والمرفوضة ( لو 18 : 14 ) ، كما أن الصلاة المحفوظة ليست مرفوضة ، بدليل الصلاة الربانية ، التى أمرنا بها الرب نفسه ( مت 6 :9 ) ، وهل توجد صلاة أفضل من التى علمنا الرب أن نقولها !! ، هل يتجرأ أحد على أن يدعى أنه سيقول شيئاً أفضل !!!!!!!!!!!

++++ وأمـّـا القبول أو الرفض ، للصلاة  --- أيّـا كانت : إرتجالية أم محفوظة  --- فيكون بسبب القلب الصادرة منه : - [ ذبيحة الاشرار مكرهة الرب وصلاة المستقيمين  مرضاته ] أم 15 : 8 . ++  وليست فقط ذبيحة الشرير هي  المرفوضة ، بل أيضا : - [ صلاته أيضا مكرهة ] أم 28 : 9،  أى أن كل ما يأتى من صاحب القلب الشرير ، يرفضه الله ، ولذلك رفض قرابين قايين .
• إذن ، فليس المهم هو شكل الصلاة ، بل القلب الصادرة منه . 

• • بل وتتميز الصلوات الكنسية المحفوظة ، بأنها مستمدة من الكتاب المقدس (( المزامير ، وفصول من الإنجيل ، وتأملات وصلوات القديسين))، أى أنها كلام الروح القدس ، لذلك فإنها تؤثر -- إيجابياً -- في قلب الذى يصلى ، أيضا ، بالإضافة لقبولها ، إن كانت من القلب . +  فهى مفيدة فى تنقية القلب بكلام الله . 

 ••• ومثلما أن عدوك هو الذى يقول لك : لا تخضع لشروط التعليم ، بل نام وإرتاح يأتيك النجاح . • فكذلك أيضا ، عدوك هو الذى يقول لك : لا تخضع لطقس ( نظام ) الكنيسة ، فلا معمودية مقدسة ولا تناول مقدس ولا إعتراف مقدس --- بحسب طقس ( نظام)  الكنيسة --- ولا صلاة بنظام ، بل إجعلها فوضى ، ونام وإرتاح يأتيك الخلاص .
• • فلا نستمع له ، لئلا يأتينا السقوط والهلاك  ، الذي لا مفر منه .


----------



## yaso_921655 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

انا بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه      شكرا  
متكفيش ؟؟؟؟
بجد بجد بجد بجد
"ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك"


----------



## Alra3y (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

*الطقس بكل تأكيد يمكن أن يكون جيد إذا كان مفهوماً من الناس
وإذا مورس بطريقة روحية فيها الخشوع والتقرب إلى الله

واما إذا تحول مع مرور الزمن إلى آداء للواجب ومجرد روتبن 
فهذه مصيبة كبيرة جداً

بكل اسف نسبة ضئيلة جداً من عدد المسيحيون في كنائسنا التقليدية 
هم الذين درسوا معاني الطقوس وأما الشعب العامي فيطبقها بدون فهم

تماماً مثل اللعة القبطية التي هي لغة أجدادنا
كم واحد من عامة الشعب في الكنيسة يفهمها
بالرغم انه يحفظ مفاطع منها

نحن لسنا ضد الطقوس الكنسية
ولكننا ضد الممارسة الآلية التي تفتقر إلى الفهم

تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

الأخ الحبيب الراعى 
++ فى كل زمان ومكان ، يوجد أشخاص يؤمنون ويصلون ويصومون من كل قلبهم ، ويوجد آخرون يفعلون ذلك لمجرد الإعتياد ، ويوجد آخرون يفعلونها بغرض المراءاة .
+++ ولن يمنع الله الإيمان والصلاة والصوم ، لمجرد أن البعض يفعلونها بطريقة خطأ ، بل سيحاسب كل واحد بحسب عمله الشخصى . 
+++ المهم هو أن نعرف ما هو الصالح والحق ، بغض النظر عن أعمال وأقوال الناس .
++++ والطقوس -- أى النظام -- ليست هدفاً فى ذاتها ، بل ولا حتى الإيمان والصوم والصلاة ، ليس شيئ هدف فى ذاته ، بل كل شيئ هو وسيلة ، للوصول إلى الله ، بالتشبه به ، بأن نكون على صورته كمثاله ، أى على شاكلته ، فى القداسة والخير ،  ، الذى هو الهدف .


----------



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طقس قداس الكنيسة القبطية ..*

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا و اكثر من رائع 
و شرح رائع لطقس القداس بطريقة جميلة 
شكرا ليك كتير جدا جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## i'm christian (21 مايو 2008)

*:big29::big29::big29:

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
بجد جميل جدا جدا جدا
شكرا على تعب محبتك
وربنا يعوضك السماويات عوض الارضيات
الباقيات عوض الفانيات
ومستنين منك باقى التقوس
يعنى المعموديه .. الزيجه .. سيامه الكهنه .. مسحه المرضى ........... الخ
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يدبر كل حياتك وينور قلبك




​*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

مرسيى على الموضوع الله يعوض تعبكم​


----------



## ava bishoy son (11 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااا جدااا لموضوعكم الهام والجميل الربيبارككم


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## pop201 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات هايلة يااخ طارق وربنا يباركك


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا انا عرفت تفاصيل دقيقة اول مرة اعرفها ربنا يباركك وتكمل في مواضيع الطقس


----------



## girgis2 (15 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا لتعب محبتك و مجهودك أخي(متحرر من عبودية*
*ودينونة الخطية)*
*:big35:*
*موضوع قيم وجميل و أنا أستفدت منه جدااا*
*:big33::3:*
*ربنا يباركك*

*و يرجعك بألف سلامة للمنتدى:crazy_pil*

*و تفيدنا كمان و كمان*


----------



## nounna (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك موضوع فوق الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك  

معلومات ممتازه ومفيده جدا


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 يوليو 2009)

*+*

أشكركم للشكر 

بس الحقيقة انا كل اللى عملته .. نسخ و لصق .. يعني ما جبتش اى شىء من عندي ولا تعبت فى اى حاجه .. اللى تعب فعلا هو اللى كتب الموضوع على الانترنت أول مره 

شكراً ليكم مره تانيه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى بصراحة انا عرفت حجات اول مرة اعرفها


----------



## Dr Fakhry (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتأمل جميل شكرا امجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك على الموضوع الرائع ده

وخاصة احترام المسيح للطقس

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة والجميع بالف خير واسرة المنتدى بخير وموضوع رائع  ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز .. موضوع غنى ومليان


----------

